# The Penguin Attacks!



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

thats hilarious. :lol:

what that doesnt show is the penguin pissing on us on friday....


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2011)

FU pissing penguin!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> FU pissing penguin!!




if it was a dumping penquin, well, that would be a different story.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2011)

2knees said:


> if it was a dumping penquin, well, that would be a different story.



Entirely


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

Sort of like the South Park rerun that was on last night. The Global Warming episode.. that had quite the weather map, too. :lol:


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2011)

Please do NOT curb your penguin.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2011)

I've always been a fan of penguins. This one is no different.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2011)

That is the best penguin I've ever seen.Love his eye best of all!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

as long as it isnt his red eye.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 8, 2011)

Or brown.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Or brown.






was that necessary? :lol:


----------

